# Where to actually buy gear...



## cwilson (Feb 13, 2011)

I see a lot of site ads here, just curious, the price difference seems to be pretty extreme. 

World Pharma seems to be expensive others not so much. 

Is there a reason and what would someone who knows suggest.

Thanks


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 13, 2011)

You need to know i sale only GMP prods!

No UGL!

i also have offer and discount codes!

best-regards

wp


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 13, 2011)

There's lot of good UGL everywhere,World-Pharma has quality stuff,the only problem is that when going international you have to deal with the customs,and the risk of loosing your money...


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 13, 2011)

Most good sites will reship to different address if your pack gets seized.  Many times going over seas is the only option for getting supplements.  I wouldn't trust any domestic UGLs


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 13, 2011)

there are many good sponsors here.....please take some time and research each as much as possible and then make an educated decision that is best for you


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 13, 2011)

This ^


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 13, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Most good sites will reship to different address if your pack gets seized.  Many times going over seas is the only option for getting supplements.  I wouldn't trust any domestic UGLs



Can you explain me why,i only use canadian domestic and my friends and i have made lab analysis on many domestic sponsors i use and the stuff was as good and as safe as the HG shit!!!Not to disrespect anybody,the UGLs in question had better results than some of the stuff sell by sponsors here!!!Maybe the customs are lazier in US than in Canada,but when i'm buying something i don't want to wait 3 months before getting it and at the end,the only thing you get is one of these fucking seizure letter!!!


----------



## Livebig14 (Feb 13, 2011)

World Pharma makes human grade gear.  If you want to be 100% guaranteed that you gear is real, then spend the extra money.  UGL's are hit and miss, but most sponsors on here are good from what i've heard.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

All sponsors gear on IM is clean and good quality.
Visit the sponsor section to see customers reviews.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

almost anyone can get there gear here in the us prescribe in your name by a doctor. from a pharmacy human grade and fda approved.


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 13, 2011)

supperfly1977 said:


> almost anyone can get there gear here in the us prescribe in your name by a doctor. from a pharmacy human grade and fda approved.



True but you can't cycle with that.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

hmmm i think you can i got  60ml of test en 300 and 40ml winny and 40ml of deca and hgh.. ran 15 weeks loved it


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

fredlabrute said:


> Can you explain me why,i only use canadian domestic and *my friends and i have made lab analysis on many domestic sponsors i use and the stuff was as good and as safe as the HG shit*!!!Not to disrespect anybody,the UGLs in question had better results than some of the stuff sell by sponsors here!!!Maybe the customs are lazier in US than in Canada,but when i'm buying something i don't want to wait 3 months before getting it and at the end,the only thing you get is one of these fucking seizure letter!!!



I don't believe you


----------



## Imosted (Feb 13, 2011)

i am located in canada also, it is true about the customs part, half of my orders gets seized...but for the quality, where i am, everything i came across are under dosed and expensive..


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 13, 2011)

what the hell did you tell you doc


----------



## brundel (Feb 13, 2011)

fredlabrute said:


> Can you explain me why,i only use canadian domestic and my friends and *i have made lab analysis on many domestic sponsors i use *and the stuff was as good and as safe as the HG shit!!!Not to disrespect anybody,the UGLs in question had better results than some of the stuff sell by sponsors here!!!Maybe the customs are lazier in US than in Canada,but when i'm buying something i don't want to wait 3 months before getting it and at the end,the only thing you get is one of these fucking seizure letter!!!



Im looking to have some gear I just bought tested.
Who did you use to test your gear?


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

supperfly1977 said:


> hmmm i think you can i got  60ml of test en 300 and 40ml winny and 40ml of deca and hgh.. ran 15 weeks loved it



You got that from a doctor ?


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

ya but it should have lasted a year lol....


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

been off now for 6 weeks going to stay off for 6 more then try to reorder dont know if i will get more or not


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

what brand of test was it ? I've never seen HG @ 300mg/ml.

There are so many clinics here, I really need to try and get into one.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

it was a compounded test they have name brande but thry cost alot more


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

Florida is the place to get gear


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

yeah I know, I live in Tampa.  Clinics on every corner. 

That cool, I didn't know that you could get hormones from a compound pharmacy.  

Its cheaper to go with the compounding pharmacy or the name brand ?


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 13, 2011)

It would be nice to get gear from the doctor.  What type of doctors are they, antiaging clinics?


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 13, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> It would be nice to get gear from the doctor. What type of doctors are they, antiaging clinics?


 
HGH Injections: Omnitrope, Saizen, Genotropin, Norditropin


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

yes antiaging clinics i have use a few of them, but reall like one of them the best they really take care of me i get my stuff next day shipped to my house. just let me know i can tell where to go he will beat anyones price out there


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

name brans are more like the Delatesteryl 200mg/5ml is 200 or the Depo Pfizer cyp 200mg/10ml is 225 compared to the compound cyp 200mg/10ml 105 so alot cheaper


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

ya i know you can get it cheaper overseas but why hassle with all of that this is legal no worries no fuss


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

just my thoughts on the subject


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks is this a site you have used.  I am going to get them to call my father.  He works out 5 days a week and is 55yrs old.  I think it would help him stay young and healthy.  I am too young to get it myself.


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> It would be nice to get gear from the doctor.  What type of doctors are they, antiaging clinics?



HRT Clinics, rejuvenation clinics. I could probably just go to your family doctor for TRT.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

yes i have and am using them right now got all my pct from there as well


----------



## ROID (Feb 13, 2011)

supperfly1977 said:


> yes antiaging clinics i have use a few of them, but reall like one of them the best they really take care of me i get my stuff next day shipped to my house. just let me know i can tell where to go he will beat anyones price out there



Do you live in Florida or Arizona


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

i tryed my doctor here in arizona and he just looked at me funny hahahha


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 13, 2011)

i live in Arizona


----------



## mtre9209 (Feb 14, 2011)

fredlabrute said:


> Can you explain me why,i only use canadian domestic and my friends and i have made lab analysis on many domestic sponsors i use and the stuff was as good and as safe as the HG shit!!!Not to disrespect anybody,the UGLs in question had better results than some of the stuff sell by sponsors here!!!Maybe the customs are lazier in US than in Canada,but when i'm buying something i don't want to wait 3 months before getting it and at the end,the only thing you get is one of these fucking seizure letter!!!


 At least you will just get a seizure letter not like here in Australia and possibly end up with a 10 thousand dollar fine and possible jail time


----------



## srbijadotokija (Feb 14, 2011)

Best place is always pharmacy, and you still need to be careful.

When I was shopping around in various countries I was only sure in quality of offered products that were registered locally on FDA or drug agencies.
For example in you walk in Greek pharmacy and they offer you besides local products also Winstrol Depot or Anabol, don't trust them! Guys Norma is probably fake also as he is not pharmacist but steroid dealer. 90% of dealers sell fakes.

As far as internet dealers goes;
1. You must check who delivers and how not
2. For products if hard to know if legit or no, because nowadays fakes looks same as originals.
3. If you are buying home make products (UG), ..god must be on your side...


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 14, 2011)

mtre9209 said:


> At least you will just get a seizure letter not like here in Australia and possibly end up with a 10 thousand dollar fine and possible jail time


 Many people seem to be unaware that this is a risk in the states, too.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 14, 2011)

ya thats right man thats why i go to an to HRT Clinics.. no fuss man and its easy


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 14, 2011)

Oxymetholone 25 mg cap what is that worth?


----------



## Silver Back (Feb 14, 2011)

The sponsors here are legit. You can't go wrong with naps or the uncle.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 14, 2011)

oh ya got my tax money lol was able to reorder some test,winny,deca.. just need to get some tren and mass. and try to wait 6 more weeks grrrrrr


----------



## trapped (Feb 14, 2011)

ROID said:


> what brand of test was it ? I've never seen HG @ 300mg/ml.
> 
> There are so many clinics here, I really need to try and get into one.


 
I get a script, not for rediculous amounts like some of these guys. 10ml's for 60 days 200mg per ml, costs $20 through Insurance. Keeps my levels around 900 at 80mg per week. I found my doc through a local compounding pharmacy. If you go into a compounding pharmacy ask them what doctors they recommend and it's a great way to find an HRT friendly doc. Of course my levels were low, but in any case he's pretty liberal and understanding - doesn't document my past use.


----------



## Klutch (Feb 14, 2011)

ROID said:


> yeah I know, I live in Tampa. Clinics on every corner.
> 
> That cool, I didn't know that you could get hormones from a compound pharmacy.
> 
> Its cheaper to go with the compounding pharmacy or the name brand ?


 
i live in tampa too.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 14, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> HGH Injections: Omnitrope, Saizen, Genotropin, Norditropin


 
Are any of you guys using the HGH from this site?  Or just Test from this site?  I am wondering if insurance will cover either or them? I am thinking it will cover the TRT but not HGH.  What do you guys know about this?


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 14, 2011)

trapped said:


> I get a script, not for rediculous amounts like some of these guys. 10ml's for 60 days 200mg per ml, costs $20 through Insurance. Keeps my levels around 900 at 80mg per week. I found my doc through a local compounding pharmacy. If you go into a compounding pharmacy ask them what doctors they recommend and it's a great way to find an HRT friendly doc. Of course my levels were low, but in any case he's pretty liberal and understanding - doesn't document my past use.



ya i sure i can only get 10 bottles a year or maybe a few more not sure but still worth it just go to more then one of them!


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 18, 2011)

Imosted said:


> i am located in canada also, it is true about the customs part, half of my orders gets seized...but for the quality, where i am, everything i came across are under dosed and expensive..



Do more research bro,ever heard of MediStar,Olympic and Kayne???Everything we did analyze from them was right on the spot,and expensive???I pay 1000$ for 200ml of test E at 250mg per ml!!!I'm getting 2200mg of primo for that same price too!!!


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 18, 2011)

Silver Back said:


> The sponsors here are legit. You can't go wrong with naps or the uncle.



Yes they are legit but the UGL i did name from Canada had better stuff considering dosage and bacteria!!!


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 18, 2011)

hmmmm
i dont know that sounds funny. do u get cuffed when your packeg show up!
any one here use this source?


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 18, 2011)

Geneza Pharmaceuticals on the bottle there is an number you can always go there web site to see if it is a real bottle even better if you get more than one bottle of the same product because it will have a different number.
Geneza Pharmaceuticals - Awareness. Prevention. Treatment
they will even tell you if the source is real too


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 18, 2011)

Epic can any one eles back this up any one get gear from this source. if so looks like it wont be around for long with that kind of post


----------



## byourbest57 (Feb 18, 2011)

any one have info. on biogen gear? i have ordered and received the stuff, three different kinds of taps they all have the some taste like sugar bin on cycle for three weeks using biogen blend 600 eq. test. deca. 200 each running Avery 5th day, also win. taps 30mg./day, 50mg. proviron, 1mg of anastrozole, just added 100mcg igf-lr3 going to run this four weeks. then replace that with ghrp 2 and gh will run this 18 weeks , 12weeks total juice time. i will update in two weeks. can anyone tell me if bacteriostatic water is o.k. to mix igf lr3 that is what i been using.


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 18, 2011)

mtre9209 said:


> At least you will just get a seizure letter not like here in Australia and possibly end up with a 10 thousand dollar fine and possible jail time


 Now that is strict.  Sometimes in the states they will do controlled deliveries.  This is when they deliver the pack and arrest you when you take possesion.  It all depends on whether or not they want to make an example out of you.  It should be legal everywhere and that would put an end to all the nonsense.  Then everyone could cycle more safely without problems.  We live in a world with a lot of things that just don't always make sense.


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 18, 2011)

mtre9209 said:


> At least you will just get a seizure letter not like here in Australia and possibly end up with a 10 thousand dollar fine and possible jail time



Gotta agree with that,another good reason to go dom!


----------



## TwisT (Feb 18, 2011)

Try the police station in your town, they have the best.

-T


----------

